# Gerbils throwing out bedding query



## debsam (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi,

I have 3 female gerbils who are very much into interior design! I have read about gerbils burrowing into their bedding and kicking their bedding around but I haven't read anything like what my gerbils are doing.

They get a mouthful of their bedding, carry it up two flights of stairs onto the top platform then put it into the corner of the platform. When they first started doing it, I thought they were making a little den up in the 'loft'. However, once they have a nice little pile of bedding up there, they then just kick it out the side of the cage through the bars all over the table!! Once the area is clear for a few hours (and by clear, I mean they kick out absolutely everything and make sure that no strands are left - if they had a hoover, I think they'd be using that), it starts all over again. But they won't kick it out if anyone is in the room. It's all done very surruptitiously as though "How did all that bedding get down there? It wasn't me, gov"!!!

Does anyone have any thoughts about this behaviour and what I can do to stop it? BTW, the gerbils are around 18 months old and the bedding I use is the unscented Pets at Home stuff.

Thanks

Debra


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

From this end it sounds quite cute and funny!
I'm not sure there is a way to stop it though- my girls do it as well, and honestly I've just learned to live with it.. They do it more enthusiastically if I overfill their tank though...


----------

